# Curing



## B.K.41 (Jul 12, 2011)

what I've  been doing is trimming when its still wet but leave the bud still on the branches then hang up side down in the dark.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats correct, you need to remove the live link in your sig.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

yep and in the dark temps best @ 70f with air movement...then I like to trim the buds off into a brown paper bag...let go for a week stiring the buds daily..then into mason jar and opened twice a day for as long as it takes:giggle:  but useually only lasts here a few days...


and yes Kill the Live link..last person ya want to hear from is *Hick*


take care and be safe


----------



## Roddy (Jul 13, 2011)

I have gone to hanging fresh from cut and pulling the leaves off after dried. This helps to slowly dry it out as it's hanging which imho gives a better taste in the end. I also go straight from stem to jar, no paper bag...just my way and not that 4u's way is wrong.

Personal preference though, do what works best for you!


----------



## Growdude (Jul 13, 2011)

B.K.41 said:
			
		

> what I've  been doing is trimming when its still wet but leave the bud still on the branches then hang up side down in the dark.


 
This is just drying, once there dry, not bone dry, I cure them in jars.
I burb jars until the remaing moisture is gone and there is no way for mold to form then I leave them sealed.

Give that a month or 2 and the smoke is smooth and tasty.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 13, 2011)

I trim - hang - jar - burb

Then I use the trimmed sugar leaves for bubble hash. 

If it don't bubble, it ain't with the trouble :bong:


----------



## Hick (Jul 13, 2011)

I just found a jar full of bud, thats been sealed up and lost for 6 years. Wanna see?


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> I just found a jar full of bud, thats been sealed up and lost for 6 years. Wanna see?



I do I do, actually i wanna taste.


----------



## Hick (Jul 13, 2011)

I think it may have lost 'some' of it's pungent flavor, but still pretty dang tasty, and just as potent as I remember it.


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 13, 2011)

quite frosty hick  is it bone dry??


----------



## Sparda (Jul 13, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> I think it may have lost 'some' of it's pungent flavor, but still pretty dang tasty, and just as potent as I remember it.




Lol! I wish I could find something like that  especially right now since I have nothing to smoke lol.


----------



## Hick (Jul 13, 2011)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> quite frosty hick  is it bone dry??



not as you would expect. dry yes, but still ..'spongy'  a good texture considering..
doesn't crumble to dust or such. Still have to 'break it up' to roll.


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 13, 2011)

i guess u have a better stash after six years than most folks have at this time of yearl. i envy


----------



## homer2811 (Jul 28, 2011)

I've had some bud in an air tight  jar for 4 months at least and after burping the jar every time I remembered(if not daily 3-4 times a week)the bud still feels moist/sticky to touch.I rolled one up and it was pretty smooth and potent but I'm worried about smoking it again.Any suggestions?


----------



## Growdude (Jul 31, 2011)

homer2811 said:
			
		

> I've had some bud in an air tight  jar for 4 months at least and after burping the jar every time I remembered(if not daily 3-4 times a week)the bud still feels moist/sticky to touch.I rolled one up and it was pretty smooth and potent but I'm worried about smoking it again.Any suggestions?


 
Why?  Smoke it!


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 31, 2011)

homer2811 said:
			
		

> I've had some bud in an air tight  jar for 4 months at least and after burping the jar every time I remembered(if not daily 3-4 times a week)the bud still feels moist/sticky to touch.I rolled one up and it was pretty smooth and potent but I'm worried about smoking it again.Any suggestions?



Why would you worry??  Unless it has a very foul odor, or visible mold, it should be just well cured and smoke fine.


----------

